# '97 Bronco



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Is the '97 the full size?

Any body have one? Opinion for sand use?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I don't think they made the full size after '96 but I may be wrong (it happens a lot)  

As far as use in the sand I've got a full size '92 and they're a MULE. Not too long between axels. Watch out for the auto-engage 'on-the-fly' front hubs they wear out after only 200,000 mis.  The WARN manuals are good replacements though. Just air down like any other 4x4 and you'll be fine.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Not mine*

It's a local for sale.

Am going to look tonight.

Wife talked to the guy. Says it's a '97, 4.9L inline 6, 3 speed auto, removing hardtop, 55,000 miles.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I didn't know they even put a 6 in the full size, I thought it was either the 302 or the 351. Price sounds good though, good luck.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

96 was the last year of the bronco.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i had a 90' full size, big bronco.

351 v8, was mule like barty said on the beach. short wheel base, very wide, weight equally balanced like a jeep

drove quite well until it caught on fire 

if its a straight 6, im guessing its not the full size..prlly the little one, but they float on the beach, light like a jeep, basically a cherokee

Jesse


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Ford did put the 300 6 cyl in full sized Broncos. But '96 was the Bronco's last year. '97 was the first year for the Expedition.

That 300/six is a GREAT motor, with lots of torque. Drinks as much or more gas than a V-8, so beware, esp if it really is a 3 speed auto...

Sounds more like an '87....which would be a real find if it's got 55k on it..


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I looked at it and pass on it.*

It was a stright 6. Just too much rust on the frame rails. Even had some rust on the seat rails on the inside.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, 96 was last year of the ol bronco. I have a 96 and they're good in the sand.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

yea i have a 89' full size bronco with the 300 and i took her to corova/corolla and drove and she purrrred. at low tide 4 gear on the hard sand when i hit the rutts i was running between 2nd and 3rd. but i only go stuck when i put her 4' hole. hahaha got her out and crused for the rest of the day. an awsome truck if you ask me. mine has 7 inches of after market lift and that year came with 2 in body spacers. so 9" total. i have 35" interco texus sts tires and those are awsome sand tires.im putting 38's on soon.


----------

